# How to watch un-televised Cycling Races?



## hawkeye1824 (Aug 5, 2013)

So I'm a total cycling nut, and love watching all things racing (mostly European; American races just aren't the same). I tried a site that was suggested by another member, Cycling Live Video Streaming, Videos, Streams, Photos, Results - Live Race Coverage - Watch Cycling TV Online | www.cyclingfans.com, but one of the "english" links took me to a site that had me "update" my video driver, but that was a virus (I'm trying to reformat my laptop now). Another site wants my credit card info... Please help!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Try cricfree.tv for cycling action. It was also handy to watch NFL games last season too.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

fromsport.com. But don't click on anything that says you need to update anything.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

steephill.tv.

Select the event of interest and you'll find a link for live coverage.

Sometimes you'll hit an english language eurosport link. Sometimes you'll watch the same feed in a foreign language.

Sometimes you have to click through a couple pop-ups. Still works for me.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The only possible way to watch _un-televised_ cycling races would be to watch in person! 

Joking aside, try steephill.tv or cyclingfans.com.
There's also a way to watch geo-restricted content with the Hola plug-in app.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Sport lemon TV is where I go to watch cycling but you need an ad blocker.

Watch Live Others - SportLemon


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

yes steephill.tv but be carefull when those pop ups come up. Just click on the x in the corner to make them go away. Don't update any drivers. I don't think you'd need to reformat your drive. Just use malwarebytes and/or stopzilla and a cache cleaner like tfc


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

hawkeye1824 said:


> So I'm a total cycling nut, and love watching all things racing (mostly European; American races just aren't the same). I tried a site that was suggested by another member, Cycling Live Video Streaming, Videos, Streams, Photos, Results - Live Race Coverage - Watch Cycling TV Online | www.cyclingfans.com, but one of the "english" links took me to a site that had me "update" my video driver, but that was a virus (I'm trying to reformat my laptop now). Another site wants my credit card info... Please help!


I've been using CyclingFans for years. Just don't be gullible and click on anything on any site that says you MUST do something.

Click the CyclingFans viewers to full screen and you don't see that spam chitt.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> I've been using CyclingFans for years. Just don't be gullible and click on anything on any site that says you MUST do something.
> 
> Click the CyclingFans viewers to full screen and you don't see that spam chitt.



Agreed. I do the same. If I miss the live coverage, then Steephill.tv has good links to final few km's of each race. I tried Cycling.tv, but after paying, I found I couldn't see the coverage, so cancelled. I may try them again though, as it appeared higher quality than cyclingfans links, and I have been caught out a few times with the feed stopping in the last few km's and not resetting before the end.


----------



## hawkeye1824 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I like steephill.tv the best so far...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The vid quality on the streams I watched last year on some of these sites was really bad. Are any of these any better than any others?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

yeah, the vid quality is often low on the free stuff you can find, but I figure if I'm not paying for it, I can't complain about the quality. I just try several of them until I find one that's decent and in English.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

looigi said:


> The vid quality on the streams I watched last year on some of these sites was really bad. Are any of these any better than any others?


If I can get Eurosport it is pretty much the same as watching TV. The feed this morning watching Paris-Nice wasn't so great, but it was Benin or something like that. I use an HDMI cable hooked from my laptop to the TV.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Am I missing something on the coverage? I'm not usually awake during the 'live' coverage and there doesn't seem to be any way to watch it later?


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Steephill is the best. If you're lazy like me and don't mind waiting a day or so, most full races are posted on Youtube soon after they happen. Awesome with a Chromecast.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hiro11 said:


> Steephill is the best. If you're lazy like me and don't mind waiting a day or so, most full races are posted on Youtube soon after they happen. Awesome with a Chromecast.


How does that work? Do you need to subscribe to Steephill directly or through some other service? I have a Roku and could get Bein if I subscribed (paid) to Dishworld.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Am I missing something on the coverage? I'm not usually awake during the 'live' coverage and there doesn't seem to be any way to watch it later?


Has anyone tried the EuroSport player subscription? Was wondering if it has any sort of on demand playback or if it is possible to start up a live session and record the broadcast for later viewing (apparently uses the Microsoft SilverLight viewer). I am aware of the geo-restriction issue.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

I have found some stuff on wiziwig.tv
download torrents on clingtorrents.nl


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Cycling.TV - The Online Digital Cycling Magazine

Yes, it is pay. I used it back in 2008 or something.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

bas said:


> Cycling.TV - The Online Digital Cycling Magazine
> 
> Yes, it is pay. I used it back in 2008 or something.


I've used it the last few years. Its worth the $30 for Het, KBK, DDV, Fleche and LBL alone and getting P-N and some other stage races thrown in there doesn't hurt. I wouldn't pay year round and you have to get on them or they renew the subscription automatically.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

4Crawler said:


> Has anyone tried the EuroSport player subscription? Was wondering if it has any sort of on demand playback or if it is possible to start up a live session and record the broadcast for later viewing (apparently uses the Microsoft SilverLight viewer). I am aware of the geo-restriction issue.


So took a first stab at this and signed up for a one-month subscription. So far the video quality is not that bad, if you go full screen and wait a little while it seems to bump up the quality a bit. I think they do have a bit rate limit set so on action sports with lots of motion, the image quality is not quite as good as on things like snooker but it does seem to be better than what you can see on the free streams and you can pause/resume.

Still getting a handle on the schedule, in the live player, they use your system/browser time and then bump that to the next day in most cases. So it seems to work best to bring up the schedule off the Eurosport site and then do the time conversion off that.


----------

